# Caillean's armer, kleiner Tümpel



## Caillean (25. März 2010)

Hallo Leute,

dann will ich uns mal vorstellen  Wir, mein Freund und ich, haben vor 4 Jahren sein Elternhaus mit kleinem Teich übernommen... im ersten Jahr wurde dieser einmal komplett gereinigt - unter den wachsamen Augen vom Schwiegervater in Spe - Fische raus, Wasser raus, Algen entfernen, schrubben, neues Wasser rein und nach ein paar Tagen durften auch die Fischis wieder rein.

Im Jahr drauf haben wir dann so einen "tollen" Teichfilter aus dem Baumarkt gekauft, denn das Wasser war schon wieder total dreckig. Der Filter macht zwar schön sauber, aber im Sommer kann ich alle 3-4 Tage alles auseinander nehmen und reinigen, mindestens 1 mal in der Woche ist ein Muss.

Nun sind uns nach dem langen Winter 4 Goldfische gestorben, es waren mal 11 Fische, 8 Goldies und drei Shubunkins - aktuell finde ich nur noch die Shubunkins und einen einzigen __ Goldfisch. Vier Tote konnte ich bergen, von 3 Golies fehlt noch jede Spur :shock
Wir hatten lediglich den Sprudelstein an und den Filter ausgemacht, weil wir Angst hatten, dass er einfriert und das Wasser in den Garten läuft. Innerhalb einer Stunde ist der Teich ja schon leer :?
Nun denn, dass Wasser war natürlich super dreckig, ich hab die toten Fisches rausgenommen und ca. die Hälfte des Wasser abgelassen... währendessen ne Menge Blätter rausgeholt und dann wieder neues Wasser rein. Das Quartett schwimmt nun wenigstens wieder fröhlich in der Gegend rum, auch wenn es noch keinen Hunger hat.

Ich möchte nun den Filter "aufmotzen" und wieder neue Fische dazu setzen. Der Filter soll eine "Vorkiste" bekommen, in der zuerst Bürsten den groben Schmutz filtern und dann Lavasteine. Danach soll das Wasser in die jetzige Kiste kommen, wo es erst durch eine feine Filtermatte muss und danach durch die Keramikringe ¿ (Ironie). Das alles ist nur die Rohidee von heute, schon drei mal umgestellt - mal schaun, was am Ende dabei raus kommt   Wer Tipps hat, kann sie mir gerne erzählen!

Mein eigentliches Problem, weshalb ich mich nun hier angemeldet habe ist folgendes: Ich hab keine Ahnung, welche Fische in den Teich können und welche nicht. Die Shubunkins finde ich total klasse, aber es dürfen auch gerne noch andere Arten mit rein. Der einsame Goldi (der eigentlich silber ist) soll auch wieder ein paar goldige Kumpels bekommen, aber ich denke es gibt bestimmt auch noch ein paar andere Arten, die wir dazu setzen könnten!
Auch hätte ich gerne Wasserschnecken oder so... __ Muscheln hatte ich mal, aber die habens leider nicht überlebt 

Über den Teich kommt dann wieder ein Netz, damit die Blätter nicht mehr reinfallen und ich die Dezimierung durch die Nachbarkatze ausschließen kann (meine Eigenen trinken hin und wieder nur mal draus, angeln aber nicht!). Sieht zwar nicht soooo super aus, ist mir aber lieber als ein dreckiger Teich.

Was auch noch toll wäre, wären mal ein paar nette Wasserpflanzen, die der Seerose, der Lilie und den Butterblumen ¿ (Ironie) Gesellschaft leisten könnten...

So, das war jetzt ja ein Roman... Bilder hab ich angehängt, das war nach der Grundreinigung - edit: stimmt nicht, das war nach dem Filterkauf, wie man sieht 

Liebe Grüße,
Catrin


----------



## Christine (25. März 2010)

*AW: Caillean's armer, kleiner Tümpel*

Hallo Katrin,

herzlich Willkommen hier bei uns.

Ein hübscher kleiner Teich. Aber ganz ehrlich: Keine weiteren Fische mehr. Die jetzt übrig gebliebenen sind schon zuviel. Über die Einsamkeit des Goldfisches brauchst Du Dir keine Sorgen zu machen. Shubunkins sind nämlich letztendlich auch nur Goldfische - nur halt in bunt.

Hier noch etwas zu Lesen für Dich: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24374


----------



## Caillean (25. März 2010)

*AW: Caillean's armer, kleiner Tümpel*

Hallo Else,

danke dir fürs Willkommen!

Ja, der Goldi schwimmt mit den Shubunkins mit... hab ich schon gesehen 

Ich hätte schon gerne wieder so 10-12 Fische drin - wie es auch jahrelang vorher gut gegangen ist! Die Vier sehen so alleine aus 

Lese mir gleich mal deinen Link durch 

Vielleicht sollte ich noch schreiben, dass der Teich komplett im Schatten liegt... da ist ein riesengroßer Kirchloorbeer drüber gewachsen, den wir zwar ausdünnen, aber der Teich soll auch weiterhin im Schatten bleiben. Dadurch hält sich die Wassertemperatur relativ kalt - auch im Sommer - und auch mit Algen haben wir überhaupt keine Probleme. Der einzige Nachtteil: Die Seerose blüht nur mit ach und krach


----------



## Digicat (25. März 2010)

*AW: Caillean's armer, kleiner Tümpel*

Servus Catrin

Elschen hat vollkommen recht .... dein sehr schönes Teichlein ist zu klein für deinen angedachten Besatz 
Aber könntest du den Teich vielleicht vergrößern ... so ein schöner Naturteich mit Molchen und Fröschen .. geben ein fantastisches Motiv zum fotografieren


----------



## Caillean (25. März 2010)

*AW: Caillean's armer, kleiner Tümpel*

Hallo Harald,

ich bin bisher eigentlich froh, dass wir von Fröschen und __ Kröten "verschont" geblieben sind  Gibt es denn so gar keine Fische für so nen kleinen Teich? Das kann ich ja fast gar nicht glauben....

Wir stehen grad bei der Frage: Teich zu und Blumenbeet oder aufmöbeln und Fische rein? Also __ Schnecken z.B. wären ja auch schon mal was... und so Mini-mini-Fische?

Mmmhhhh... bin jetzt echt ein wenig gefrustet  Zumal da auch schon jahrelang vor uns ein großer Koi überlebt hat (auch wenn das eigentlich schon Tierquälerei war - wie gesagt, vor unserer Zeit) und ich möchte auch keinen... aber so ein fischloser Teich ist auch doof


----------



## Aristocat (25. März 2010)

*AW: Caillean's armer, kleiner Tümpel*

Hallo Caillean!
Auch von mir ein ganz liebes Willkommen!:Willkommen2:troet

Dein Teich ist wirklich süß!! 
Mit Deinen Fischis tut mir sehr leid!!:knuddel Aber an Deiner Stelle würde ich keine neuen Fische dazu setzen, das wird etwas eng!


----------



## Digicat (25. März 2010)

*AW: Caillean's armer, kleiner Tümpel*

Servus Catrin

Das Problem ist je kleiner der Teich umso anfälliger ist er gegen die Umwelt ... die Tag/Nacht Temperatur-Schwankungen tun den Fischen nicht sehr gut, anders in einem Aquarium ... da bleiben die Werte stabil ...



> ich bin bisher eigentlich froh, dass wir von Fröschen und __ Kröten "verschont" geblieben sind


Warum, wenn ich fragen darf


----------



## Caillean (25. März 2010)

*AW: Caillean's armer, kleiner Tümpel*

Hallo Andrea,

vielen Dank  Was größeres und nicht süßes wäre mir grad etwas lieber 

Huhu Helmut,

mmhh... ich messe einfach mal die Temperaturen, ob das bei uns wirklich sehr viel schwankt. Ich finde das Wasser eigentlich immer kalt, aktuell eisig, aber auch an richtig warmen Tagen ziemlich kalt (im Gegensatz zum Nachbarteich...

Was ich nun aber immer noch nicht verstehe: Den Teich gibt es nun schon seit 20 Jahren und es hat immer soweit funktioniert - kein Massensterben der Fische bei einem Bestand von 12-15 Stück. Dafür wurde der Teich sogar gebaut :shock 
Nun klar, der Winter war hart und das super viele Laub im Teich... die Fische konnten vielleicht noch 40cm unter Wasser schwimmen - wenn überhaupt. Eigentlich waren wir selbst dran Schuld, weil es hat ja die letzten Winter immer mit dem Laub gepasst, im Frühling wurde es beseitigt.

Ach man, das ist ja blöd... erweitern können und wollen wir ihn nicht, da müsste der Kirschlorbeer für raus 



Digicat schrieb:


> Warum, wenn ich fragen darf



Weil unser Nachbar in meinem Elternhaus immer __ Kröten hatte und keiner mehr schlafen konnte :shock  Die waren sogut wie immer da (manchmal bis zu 10 Stück) und gaben ein mächtiges Konzert... die Nachbarn sind hier alle ganz froh, dass weder unser Tümpel, noch Nachbars Traumteich zum Kröten- und Froschkonzert eingeladen hat... wir leben in nem Vorkaff von Wiesbaden an der Ortshaupstrasse, hier ist jeder um die wenigen ruhigen Augenblicke froh


----------



## Digicat (25. März 2010)

*AW: Caillean's armer, kleiner Tümpel*

Also Erdkröten gelten als nicht sehr laut, 
Teichfrösche sind ein bisserl lauter, aber auch net störend ...

Als Krachmacher kenne ich eigentlich nur den Laubfrosch ... so klein wie er ist ... macht aber einen Höllenlärm ...

Hier eine Seite wo es Hörproben gibt < Klick


----------



## sister_in_act (25. März 2010)

*AW: Caillean's armer, kleiner Tümpel*

hallo carin

nun muß ich doch mal dumm fragen...:
es ist ein folienteich, wie es aussieht, oder?
und im anschluß an den teich seh ich viel wiese....
hätte den vorteil, daß etwas mehr sonne an den teich käme und du wunderschöne seerosen einsetzen könntest....
vielleicht schön tief ausheben, damit die fische bei  langen, kalten wintern in der tiefe eine gute überlebenschance haben....
mal davon abgesehen, daß kirschlorbeer, samen und blätter, fischgiftig sind...
http://www.koi-live.de/viewtopic.php?t=8660&start=15&sid=4b7a55df26665f59b5b55170110624f7
 aber alles nur gedankenspielereien von mir
irgendwie fangen wir alle mit tümpeln an und es endet.......

gruß vom hunsrück
ulla


----------



## Aristocat (25. März 2010)

*AW: Caillean's armer, kleiner Tümpel*

Hallo Carin!
Warum kannst Du den Teich nicht vergrössern??
Platz scheint doch da zu sein! Mit dem Kirschlrbeer kannst Du Dich voll und ganz auf  Ula verlassen. Für Deine Seerose wäre mehr Sonne und Wärme prima!
Ausserdem hat man am Teich immer was um zu bauen und zu basteln


Sag mal, Dein Nickname; kann es sein, dass Du ein Zimmer-Bradley Fan bist?


----------



## Caillean (26. März 2010)

*AW: Caillean's armer, kleiner Tümpel*

Guten morgen Helmut,

also der Nachbar meinte immer das sind __ Kröten - allerdings hab ich davon auch keine Ahnung. Er hat sie dann immer vorsichtig eingefangen und zu einem Weiher gebracht. Spätestens 3-4 Tage waren alle wieder am Teich!
Danke für deine Links, ich hör mir die Fröschen mal an - wobei ich befürchte, dass wenn ich einen reinsetze, ich plötzlich alle Arten da habe oder dass der eine eingeht, weil hier kein "froschfreundliches" Land ist... vielleicht liegts auch am __ Fischreiher, dass wir bisher immer verschont geblieben sind - der kommt nämlich regelmäßig im Sommer, wobei er unser Teich zum Glück nicht mehr von oben sieht 

Guten morgen Ulla, guten morgen Andrea,

ja ein Folienteich ist es, nur leider ist die Wiese nicht "brauchbar". Unser Garten ist abschüssig und der Teich wird vorne von Beton, Erde und Steinen festgehalten, damit er nicht wegrutscht... Sprich das ganze müssten wird dann wegreißen und weiter nach vorne versetzen, dann wäre allerdings eine komplette Seite und zwei Hälften nicht "untererdig", ich glaube, der Frost zieht dann auch schön da durch    Aber die Idee an sich ist trotzdem nett!

Mhh... ich schreib mal so ein paar Gedanken auf, in der Hoffnung, ich bin danach kein "Teichfeind" 

Also der Teich ist eigentlich nur beim Einzug geblieben, weil der Schwiegervater noch mir bei uns gewohnt hat - er hat ihn damals für viel Geld anlegen lassen.
Wir selbst haben momenten so gar kein Geld übrig für den Teich, da uns nun einige Sachen im Haus "zerfallen" und da unser Geld sowieso mehr als Knapp ist - durch Kurzarbeit, kaputtes Auto, meinem verlorenen Studentenjob - ist für mich der neue Filter schon eine "finanzielle Krise"
Ich hab mich mit dem Teich und den Fischen eigentlich angefreundet und solange die Fische gesund sind und sich aufs Futter freuen soll er gerne dort bleiben, mit klarem Wasser, dass ich auch was sehen kann.
Wenn wir wirklich "plötzlich" keine Fische mehr darin halten können würde ich die restlichen lieber meinem Nachbarn schenken, der sich darüber freut und etwas anderes draus machen.

Das mit dem Kirschlorbeer ist jetzt natürlich wieder so ein echter Kracher! Der damalige Teichbauer hat ihn mit eingesetzt.... aber gut, wenn IM Haus schon genug solchen "Fusches" gemacht worden ist, warum dann nicht auch draußen?! - Das Haus und der Garten frustrieren mich grad etwas 

Wenn wir den Kirschlorbeer wegmachen würden müssen wir ebenso diese "wundervolle" Eiche wegmachen (OK, die gibt keinen Sichtschutz und macht nur Dreck), die im __ Lorbeer gewachsen ist. Der Busch ist der einzigste Sichtschutz, den wir haben, damit uns die Leute von der Straße nicht ins Wohnzimmer guggen können... Unten steht zwar ein fast zwei Meter hoher Zaun, allerdings können die Busfahrgäste und LKWs noch glotzen und zur Nachbarseite hin ist alles "offen" trotz Zaun, eben wegen der Abschüssigkeit  

Wie ihr seht ist das alles irgendwie ganz schön verzwickt bei uns... der Garten ist auch nicht wirklich groß, sodass ich sagen könnte, wir bauen irgenwann mal unten nen neuen Teich hin. Wenn wir nur Nachbars Teich nehmen würden, wäre unser Garten schön zugeteicht, was wir aber Beide nicht möchten, da wir jetzt nicht gerade DIE Fischfans sind - ich hoffe, ihr versteht was ich meine?!

Immerhin hält dieses Netz sogar die Samen des Lorbeers ab... wobei ich mich schon wieder Frage wie die Fische all die Jahre darin überlebt haben können - denn er wurde alle 2 Jahre lediglich leer geräumt, sauber geputzt und die Fische wieder rein. Die lebten dann für ne halbe Woche/Woche in ner Glashalbkugel und wurden erst wieder zurückgesetzt, wenn das Wasser Ok war.

Wenn es nach mir ginge und ich auch das Geld hätte würde ich das ganze Gestrüpp an der Terasse weg machen, den Tisch wirklich in die Erde setzen und von der Terasse in den Garten eine Brücke drüber machen. Dann könnte er auch etwas größer werden und wir würden uns Sichtschutzfassaden aus Holz aufstellen, bzw. Rankhilfen und z.B. Kletterrosen dran wachsen lassen - Irgendwann werden wir sowieso etwas machen müssen, denn das Gebiet um den Teich ist leider ein klein wenig abgerutscht, nicht viel, aber irgendwann kommt Tag X wo es eben gemacht werden muss. Die Terasse wurde nämlich auch nicht gescheit gemacht und müsste vor dem Teich erstmal richtig befestigt werden - Oh man, warum muss nur alles so kompliziert bei uns sein? 

So, ich hoffe, ihr seit jetzt nich böse  oder so auf mich - ich mag den Teich mittlerweile wirklich gerne, auch wenn ich die Aufmachung total blöde finde, die Folie rausreißen könnte und ihn gerne tiefer machen würde und mit ner anderen Ebene für Pflanzen... aber ich befürchte, da brauch ich dann ne neue Folie und diese "wundertollen" Platten müssten alle weg... ich glaube, wenn ich die wegmache, rutscht der Teich weg :shock

Ach ja, dem Quatett geht's blendet, Hunger haben sie aber noch immer keinen... hab mal ein paar Bröckelchen angeboten. 
Die andern Drei sind immer noch verschwunden und ich frage mich, ob die in dem Laub Winterschlaf halten (ich glaube, das machen Fische aber nicht, oder?) oder ob sie vom Laub eingegraben worden sind und sie mir beim entfernen entgegen kommen :shock   Ich muss gestehen, der Gedanke an die Nachbars Katze, die sich die toten geangelt hat wäre mir lieber   Den lebend bekommt die keine Katze, die huschen alle im Schwarm nach unten, sobald einer am Beckenrand auftaucht...

So, jetzt hab ich aber genug geschrieben, mein Thermometer hab ich noch nicht gefunden, wir hatten mal eins fürs Aquarium... dann werde ich das mal da fest installieren 

Liebe Grüße,
eine etwas frustrierte Catrin

PS: Ja, stimmt Andrea, ich finde die Nebel von Avalon ganz klasse und die drei Vorbücher dazu auch... könnte ich mir immer und immer wieder durch lesen  Du auch?


----------



## Digicat (26. März 2010)

*AW: Caillean's armer, kleiner Tümpel*

Servus Catrin

So schlimm, wie du schreibst sieht es eigentlich garnet aus 

Danke für deine ausführlichen Zeilen , 

Hmmm ... wie könnt ich Dir/Euch helfen ..... 

Zur Frust-Bewältigung lasse mal die Fische drinnen, aber dazu würde ich auf keinen Fall welche mehr setzen :beten

Zu Eurer Hanglage Hier mal paar Beispiele:
Taetzchens Teich
Teich von Eva-Maria & Harald ... unsere Ausrichter des heurigen Forums-Teichtreffen
Sorry an alle anderen User die auch Teiche in Hanglage haben, die ich nicht genannt habe .... 

Bitte nicht den Kopf hängen lassen, Catrin, es wird schon wieder .... wie sagte die Dame immer im Fernsehen ..... "Alles wird gut" 

Fast hätte ich es vergessen .... __ Kröten/__ Frösche und deren Laich umsiedeln/umsetzen ist verboten !!! ... diese Tiere stehen unter Naturschutz und sind teilweise gefährdet bzw. auf der "Roten Liste" !!!

Wenn dein Teich für sie anziehend ist, kommen sie von ganz alleine


----------



## Caillean (26. März 2010)

*AW: Caillean's armer, kleiner Tümpel*

Moin, moin Helmut,

nun ja, es wurde ja auch immer alles in die Schönheit investiert... das drunter alles zerfällt war wohl egal   Aber danke dir! Wir dachten einfach, wir nehmen das Haus und wissen, was gemacht werden muss... nun denn es stellte sich heraus, das gerade jetzt alles kaputt gehen möchte, der Balkon und neuer schweine teurer Zaun "vom Sturm verweht und zerissen", das erste Rohr in der Wand undicht, die Heizkörper, die nicht richtig heizen, der Herd...... der Garten war am Ende immer noch so ne "heile Welt" aber nun? Na ja, nun nervt er mich auch noch 

Immerhin kann ich mit Freude verkünden, dass wieder unser Amselpärchen da ist und sich schon ein Nest baut 

Danke für die Links... die Gärten sind ja alleine schon riesig bei unseren ca. 60qm sind wir da doch viel beschränkter  Ich müsste mal ein aktuelles Foto von der unteren Seite machen, damit ihr mal seht, wie rapide der Garten abfällt - wir kommen bei 8m Länge auf bestimmt nen Meter Unterschied... (ohne Terasse und Teich, die sitzen nochmal ein Stück höher, sowie die Hecke, die sitz noch tiefer). 

Also das mit den __ Kröten ist schon etliche Jahre her... die Beiden haben mittlerweile keinen Teich mehr, nachdem ihnen zweimal hintereinander alle Fische gestorben sind, trotz Wasserproben und Fischdoktor...ist zwar Schade, aber ich kann's gut nachvollziehen  Zumal der Weiher eigentlich noch schöner für die Krötis gewesen wäre... schon im Wald und abseits von Menschen, aber das war denen wohl zu ruhig


----------



## Digicat (26. März 2010)

*AW: Caillean's armer, kleiner Tümpel*

Servus Catrin

Na siehst, es gibt ja doch "Lichtblicke" .... das Amselpärchen macht mal den Anfang 

Wirst sehen, es werden sich genug positive Aspekte heuer noch einfinden ..... 

Ja, das mit dem Foto ist eine gute Idee und hast vielleicht einen Plan vom Garten ...

Laß uns planen, laß uns Träumen  .... ist ja auch wichtig das man in die Zukunft blickt 

Was den Hauskauf anbelangt ... so viel Pech hatten wir nicht, aber auch die Waschmaschine, der E-Herd, die Heizung ..... auch wir mußten sanieren .... wobei wir vom  Heizungschaden beim Kauf gewußt haben .... . Das drückte den Kaufpreis natürlich ...  

So und jetzt genug geredet ... Bilder, Bilder .....


----------



## Caillean (26. März 2010)

*AW: Caillean's armer, kleiner Tümpel*

Hi Helmut,

wir hatten tatsächlich mal so en Gartenplaner-Programm gehabt und unseren Garten mühselig darin erstellt. Doch das Gefälle konnte man nicht mit rein machen also sah die "Seitenansicht" immer total anders aus als unser Garten 

So, ich war grad mal im Baumarkt und habe nun ein 30 Liter Fässchen mitgebracht, nein Bier ist keines drin   Ich werde da wohl einen Blumenkübel mit 7,5l an den Rand einbasteln, wo die Lavasteine aus dem jetzigen Filter rein sollen. Der Rest wird mit Bürsten bestückt. Danach darf das Wasser in den alten fließen, wo es auf eine Filtermatte trifft und drunter diese Filterringe. Dann darf es wieder zurück in den Teich  Ach so, das UVC-Gerät soll vor, bzw. an das Fass geschraubt werden. Hört sich der Plan so gut an?

Leider regnet es nun in Strömen und ich kann keine Gartenbilder machen  Na gut, werd ich mich der Hausarbeit widmen und auf besser Wetter hoffen


----------



## Caillean (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Caillean's armer, kleiner Tümpel*

Hi Leute,

wollte  mich mal kurz hier melden.... in letzter Zeit ist es bei uns ziemlich stressig und ich hab kaum mehr Zeit  Na ja, vergeht auch wieder!

Das Quartett lebt immer noch und hat nun auch zum ersten Mal gefuttert! Ich finde das richtig super und werde mich nun nach Mitbewohnern wie z.B. __ Schnecken umsehen, bzw. schlau machen. Fakt ist, ich will Leben in dem Teich, aber keine Wasserflöhe oder -__ spinnen oder Mükenlarven... da renn ich schreiend weg und froh, dass wir hiervon sogut wie nie welche haben  

So, das war's erstmal von mir... bin überglücklich, dass meine Shubunkins es überlebt haben und auch der halbe Wasserwechsel keinen weiteren Schaden angerichtet an


----------



## sister_in_act (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Caillean's armer, kleiner Tümpel*

huhu Catrin

gut ding braucht weil' bzw geld.rom ist auch nicht an einem tag erbaut worden.
klar kommen erstmal die wirklich drängenden sachen. wer haus und grund hat weiß das und kennt das dilemma.
das *tönnchen* hättest dir sparen können--so eins steht bei mir noch dumm rum vom ersten teich. grün..fa Po.d glaub war das.hätte ich dir gern abgetreten und falls du  deins zurückbringen kannst  geb ich es dir gern..dein Plz hört sich nicht sehr weit an von mir.
bei interesse pn an mich ;-)

du hast eine prima beschreibung von deinem grund gemacht. irgendwie käme ich da auf die idee unterhalb des jetzigen teiches einen zweiten anzulegen, mit überlauf sozusagen , so als wasserfall zB.
manchmal, bei schönem wetter überkommts einen ja mit gewalt, draußen loszulegen und was zu verändern.
sollte es euch da *überkommen* gibts sicher ne menge  preiswerte lösungen für den *selbermacher*
wie auch immer: habt spass  an allem, das ist das wichtigste.und wenn ihr ratschläge braucht und euch anregungen holen wollt seid ihr hier im forum in jedem fall sehr gut aufgehoben.
lb grüße
ulla


----------

